# Protecting Car Seat from Pee



## StoriesInTheSoil (May 8, 2008)

DS has gone a couple of days without wet diapers so he and I had a little talk and he decided to wear underwear tomorrow when we go out. We shall see how our little experiment goes as he's never actually ASKED me to go potty while we were anywhere other than my house, my mother's house, or friend's houses.

Anyway, I realized that I need to do something to protect his car seat. He is a large kid so I bought him a Radian XTSL to keep him RFing and I like it in that regard but OH my goodness the cover is the worst. I really don't want to have to deal with trying to remove it and get it back on there frequently (or at all







)

What can I do to protect the seat from potty accidents over the next few days/weeks/months as he learns?


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

You can buy piddle pads meant for dogs. They are very absorbant & plastic backed but quite thin. I've also used a prefold under ds - just be careful that's it's lying flat & unbunched so you don't need to loosen the straps.


----------



## leighi123 (Nov 14, 2007)

Take him potty right before getting in the car. Thats what we have always done, and never had an issue.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

The Imse Vimse training pants look and feel like slightly bulky underwear. That's what I've been using on my 3yo for outings. It won't hold a super huge pee, but enough that my car seat doesn't get wet from smaller accidents.


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

When we were at that point, we would go potty right before getting in the car (leaving home, leaving friends, leaving the store) and for quite a while we used waterproof trainers outside. Either the ImseVimse ones like Dahlia suggested or Star Bunz training pants with the snap sides. The only time we had an issue was actually recently, when DS has been using the toilet for over a year! We were on the way up north and couldn't get off the freeway and to a safe spot to pee quickly enough. He was SO upset. Poor little guy!


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

Can you use a Piddle Pad or is that one of those, nothing between the kid and the seat deal breakers? And if so, can you use a diaper or a puppy pad, are those "thin" or whatever enough?

We've had 2 pee accidents in the car so far and I am hoping to protect the seat in the future. Both were, waking up from a nap no where to pull over issues.


----------



## Katie T (Nov 8, 2008)

I have scraps of pul that I am going to put under DD. It is super thin and I think her clothes will soak up the rest of the urine. I second the piddle pad. I have never touched one but have seen them at friends houses and they seem super thin. You may have to cut it to get a good non bulky fit but then it would just go further...


----------



## moobiegirl (Sep 10, 2007)

If you have a Radian, Sunshine Kids sells a seat liner. http://www.skjp.com/product/124834/1...eat%26%238482;

Since it is made by them they authorize the use of it in their car seats. We used one for DS when he was first learning too.


----------

